# HR21-200 won't force download firmware



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried to initiate a firmware download on my HR21-200 several times, but it would not take (via 2 different IR remotes). Each time, at the initial blue screen punched 02468 and the download would not start. The receiver went into a 'checking receiver' mode then started normally. My HR22-100 worked right away via RF. Any suggestions?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do you use an alternate remote code? Those don't work on all boxes during boot. I know the 100, not sure on 200. Though depending on what you want to do, forcing isn't always recommended.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

No alternate code. The HR21 uses the standard IR control (the HR22 uses RF). I used it to initiate the restart of the receiver.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Why are you trying to force a firmware install?

If you are trying to update your box to a different firmware version you have now, remember that the version you will receive is dependent on what is in the stream when you do the 02468 thing. Perhaps you have the latest version your box is supposed to have and you just keep trying to get the same version over and over.

Also - how do you initiate the re-start? It's best to do it from the Menu (soft re-start) rather than using the red button method (hard re-start).

If you are attempting to get a firmware version you have not been authorized for, you should be aware there is some risk involved.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Also - how do you initiate the re-start? It's best to do it from the Menu (soft re-start) rather than using the red button method (hard re-start).


Attempting with a soft re-start.

I'm aware of your other concerns.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it does at times take a little bit of practice/experience depending on the model STB.

The numbers should be pressed in a fairly deliberate manner. It's difficult to describe, but try counting to yourself while doing it. '0 one thousand, 2 one thousand, 4 one thousand' etc.

Are you trying when the firmware you desire is in the stream?


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Are you trying when the firmware you desire is in the stream?


Yes.

I tried to be very deliberate, but no dice. Not my 1st time doing it, and I was more concerned that the receiver went into the 'checking' mode. I'm hoping that it wasn't an indication of some other issue with the receiver.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

JeffTex42 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I tried to be very deliberate, but no dice. Not my 1st time doing it, and I was more concerned that the receiver went into the 'checking' mode. I'm hoping that it wasn't an indication of some other issue with the receiver.


That would not necessarily mean something is wrong. My HR23 always does that, and it seems to take forever.

It sounds like your STB isn't getting the code correctly for some reason. I know this sounds n00by, but check the batteries in your remote too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

What is the first blue screen you see?
Does it say "Hello"?
You might try using composite between the receiver and TV, if your TV doesn't support 480i over HDMI, as this is what the very first screen is.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> It sounds like your STB isn't getting the code correctly for some reason.


I think it's more common for the timing to be off.
The "window" to initiate this can be very short, and it sounds like that's what is happening here.
When my HR20 started giving me problems [taking more than one attempt], I had to shift my starting to just before the blue Hello screen would show. Too early and I'd miss it, too late and I'd miss it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to try several times to get my HR22's to download 0x576 this morning. I wish I could tell you exactly what worked, but the suggestion by Athlon646464 of being deliberate and spacing it out may have been it. Before one attempt, to test that the DVR was recognizing the numbers I was entering, I pressed the blue button. Then I typed the sequence in methodically and could see all the numbers appear. Then I had the timing down, to be sure the DVR was recognizing the numbers. 

On one HR22, I tried typing the sequence just after the blue ring started lighting up, prior to the first message and that seemed to work. On a couple tries, I typed the series of numbers each time a new message appeared. That never worked and may have actually created a problem. So I don't recommend trying that. Overall, it does seem to be a hit or miss process though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> The numbers should be pressed in a fairly deliberate manner. It's difficult to describe, but try counting to yourself while doing it. '0 one thousand, 2 one thousand, 4 one thousand' etc.


I have found a faster pressing works best for me. I push the buttons about as fast as I can, about 1/2 second per button. The important point is, if one method does not work for you (such as slow and deliberate), try another (faster). (Or vice-versa as applicable.)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Try the remote in RF


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> What is the first blue screen you see?
> Does it say "Hello"?
> You might try using composite between the receiver and TV, if your TV doesn't support 480i over HDMI, as this is what the very first screen is.


'Hello' is the 1st screen. Should I be seeing something else? I'll try again in the morning with a more speedy key press.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JeffTex42 said:


> 'Hello' is the 1st screen. Should I be seeing something else? I'll try again in the morning with a more speedy key press.


That is the first screen, so "maybe" try to anticipate when it will show and start "just a bit" before you see it.
This was what I needed to do with my HR20.
If the blue ring is still spinning, it was too soon. If I waited for the "Hello" to display, it was too late.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have mine on 'RF', and I start the instant the blue ring lights up again. I'm not looking at the screen at that point, so I'm not sure exactly when the 'Hello' message shows for me, before or after that.

This is how I do it on my HR23, the only one of my DVR's I've ever forced anything on. YMMV.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Did you get it to go?


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

"JACKIEGAGA" said:


> Did you get it to go?


Time will tell ... Window isn't open.


----------



## dmk679 (Sep 14, 2007)

I put my remote in IR mode, move the switch to one of the unused AV slots and hold select+mute and enter in 00001. Is that what you mean when you indicated that you dont use an alternate code, are you using 00001 to control your receiver?

I am not sure if the 00001 matters but thought I read that somewhere on one of these forums.


----------



## DCulver (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't been able to force a download on my HR-22 either. I was able to do both of my HR-20's yesterday, and my HR-24 this morning but the HR-22 doesn't seem to respond to IR remote key presses. I normally control these boxes through a serial cable and that didn't work on any of them.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DCulver said:


> ... I normally control these boxes through a serial cable and that didn't work on any of them.


No, that won't work. Nor does using IP remote control for inputting the download code. The reason is, when the box restarts, and at the time you need to enter the code, most of that part of the operating software has not been loaded and activated yet.


----------

